# rendez-vous à la sortie numéro 1



## eroz

"rendez-vous à la sortie numéro 1" 
= Nos encontramos/Quedamos en la salida número 1

o

Encuentro en la salida número 1. ???


----------



## CABEZOTA

Quedamos en la salida 1...


----------



## totor

me parece que depende del contexto.

también puede ser:

diríjase a la salida número 1


----------



## jose angel

Nueva pregunta​
Hola compañeros ,quería ,si sois tan amables, que me aclaraseis los significados que tiene la palabra "rendez-vous", creo que se utiliza de diferentes maneras y no lo comprendo bien del todo.Gracias.


----------



## vbergen

yo conozco el significado "cita", ¿tienes algún contexto?


----------



## jose angel

No lo preguntaba por una frase en concreto, es solo para saber los diferentes significados que tiene esta expresion y en que ocasiones se puede llegar a usar.Gracias vbergen por tu respuesta.


----------



## AlanteAlante

Hola 

LA palabra "un rendez-vous" es "una cita" 

tambien tienes el verbo se rendre :

Vous devez vous rendre à l'hôpital à 3h
Tiene que ir a l'hospital a la 3 ( traduccion approximada..)


Se rendre compte = darse cuenta 

Te rends-tu compte de ce que tu as fait ?
Te das cuenta de lo que ha*s* *h*echo?


----------



## josepbadalona

http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/rendez-vous


----------



## ed-hipo

veo dos significados destacables
 1 un rendez-vous chez le médecin, administratif : una cita
j'ai rendez-vous à deux heures : tengo cita a las dos

 2 un rendez-vous avec un ami, un collègue : quedar con
J'ai rendez-vous à deux heures avec Mario : He quedado con Mario a las dos


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Y si tienes que *pedir hora* para el médico: prendre rendez-vous chez le médecin.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## jose angel

Gracias Melanie,Josep,Ed-hipo y Gevy (parezco Almodovar en la entrega de los Oscar felicitando a todo el mundo) despues de vuestras explicaciones he comprendido esta expresion ,ahora recuerdo las conversaciones que he mantenido y por que me decian el "rendez-vous".Merci.


----------



## 10BLAUGRANA

Nueva pregunta​ 

Hola amigos, sólo querría saber cómo debo usarlo en una conversación telefónica:

Je vouldrai savoir s'il y a la possibilité de "faire rendez-vous" avec vous le prochaine 20 setembre

où

Je vouldrai savoir s'il y a la posibilité de rendez-vous avec ...

o si ustedes saben alguna formula mejor de preguntar ésto mismo.

Mil Gracias,

10 blaugrana.


----------



## Inaxio L

Otra posibilidad es "fixer rendez-vous avec". Saludos


----------



## Mbonheur

"se donner rendez-vous (citarse) le 20 septembre prochain" 

Un saludo.


----------



## GilbertAndré

"Je voudrais savoir s'il est possible de prendre rendez-vous avec vous le 20 septembre prochain"


----------



## Jordi Batalla

Nueva pregunta​ 

Podria alguien decirme que significa la expresion "un rendev-vous" 
Gracias de antemano a todos.


----------



## poupounette

Un rendez-vous es una cita(ya sea profesional, amical o amorosa)


----------



## Gorria

Jordi Batalla said:


> "un rendev-vous"



Attention, c'est rende*z*-vous (con *z*), et pas rendev-vous


----------



## ironic

Se utiliza para todo lo que tenga que ver con citas, comidas de trabajo, reuniones o, simplemente, para señalar que no estàs disponible... 
como una francesa le dijo a una amiga en una ocasiòn: 
"no puedo quedar esta noche porque tengo rendez-vous para ir al cine" 
a lo que mi amiga respondiò: "con quién has quedado para ir al cine?" 
y la simpàtica francesa dijo: "conmigo misma!"

En Francia, lo normal es tener rendez-vous. Yo ya ni pregunto, no sea que la cita sea con la emisiòn de moda a la tele


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Te recuerdo Jordi que la respuesta está en el diccionario:
- rendez-vous.

Puedes encontrar también _rendez-vous_ (sin artículo) como el verbo _se rendre_ (= ir) en imperativo segunda persona del plural.
- Pour assister au concert rendez-vous d'abord au guichet où l'on vous remettra les places. (Para asistir al concierto vaya primero a las taquillas donde se les entregará las localidades)

O con otros sentidos del verbo _se rendre_.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## funramp

Nueva pregunta​ 

Tengo un parafo en francés que dice:

L 'entreprise vos guide dans la conception personnalisée de votre saktepark:
- rendez-vous sur le terrain
- écoute des pratiquants
- visualisation de votre projet par plan 3D

Traduci por:
La empresa les ayuda en la concepción personalizada de su skatepark (pista de monopatin)
- Encuentro sobre el terreno
- Atención a los praticantes
- Visualización de su proyecto con el plano de 3 dimensiones

Las palabras en rosa son las cuales donde tengo una duda... (se dice las cuales donde?)

gracias por su ayuda,
Clau


----------



## yserien

Yo siempre traduzco rendez-vous por cita : pero está claro, a mi juicio, que un encuentro o encontrar a alguien viene a decir lo mismo. Guarda pues encuentro.


----------



## Syzy

Nueva pregunta​ 

Bonjour à tous.

Je voudrais savoir si on peut utiliser le mot "rendez-vous" dans un contexte formelle, ou si il y a une alternative meilleure. Pour exemple, si je veux voir a mon supérieur, qu'est-ce que je devrais lui dire? En espagnol je ne utiliserais pas "quedar", en cet situation.

Merci beaucoup. Bien sûr, corrigez-moi des erreurs, si vous plait.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

- Rendez-vous est tout à fait formel. 

D'autres synonymes suivant la nature du rendez-vous pour être plus précis.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Titi137

Hola:



Syzy said:


> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> Je voudrais savoir si on peut utiliser le mot "rendez-vous" dans un contexte formel*le*, ou si s'il y a une *meilleure *alternative meilleure. Pour  *Par *exemple, si je veux voir *a *mon supérieur, qu'est-ce que je devrais lui dire? En espagnol je ne *n'*utiliserais pas "quedar", en cet*te* situation.
> 
> Merci beaucoup. Bien sûr, corrigez-moi d mes erreurs, si  s'il vous plai*î*t.



Se dice también un "rendez-vous" en un contexto formal. Puedes añadir "d'affaires" o "professionnel" si quieres que no haya duda ninguna.

Puedes también utilizar las palabras "entrevue" o "discussion".
(Je voudrais avoir une entrevue/discussion avec vous)

Saludos,


----------



## Syzy

Merci beaucoup! La page de synonymes est très utile, et je ne la connaissais pas. Merci aussi pour corriger des erreurs.


----------



## mamamia8

Nueva pregunta​ 

Hola,

Quisiera saber como puedo traducir esta frase en español : "Rendez-vous en 2015", el contexto siendo el siguiente : A traves de la iniciativa, se quiere acabar con la pobreza antes del 2015. ¿Lo vamos a alcanzar? "Rendez-vous en 2015".
¿"Quedamos en 2015" es una buena traduccion?

Gracias, hasta luego.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:

¡Quedamos en 2015! me parece una excelente traducción.


----------



## la casita

Nueva pregunta​ 

Bonjour, 

j'ai trouvé des informations pour l'expression prendre un rendez vous, 
mais j'aimerais savoir comment on pourrait traduire 
ajouter un rendez vous = > ajouter un rendez vous dans un calendrier de rendez vous ...

Coger cita ? 
añadir cita ? 

muchas gracias.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Sería: añadir *una* cita - http://www.google.com/search?q=añad...ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=ie7&rlz=1I7GGIT_es


> Añadir una Cita al Calendario es sencillo y podemos realizarlo por varios caminos.


----------



## poorBear

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​
Bonsoir

Pouvez-vous me dire comment traduire :

J'ai rendez-vous lundi matin, pour un entretien (pour un emploi)

El lunes, por la mañana, tengo una cita por un empleo.

Mille mercis.

PB

Buenas noches.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Tu peux dire:

- Tengo una cita para una entrevista para un trabajo.
- Me han citado para ...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## poorBear

Gévy said:


> Hola:
> 
> Una entravista para un trabajo.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


 
 Merci Gévy. J'avais totalement oublié "entravista".

Bonne soirée.


----------

